# disaster... *sad*



## paphioboy (Jan 9, 2008)

:sob: lately, something has been affecting the leaves of my grammatophyllum scriptum.. the leaves have several browwn marks which then turn to yellow at the edges...  can anyone please tell me what it is and how to cure it..? thanks..


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2008)

Are all the leaves affected or just the older ones.

It kinda looks fungal to me. Can you get phyton?


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 10, 2008)

Rick, it starts with the older ones and then the younger leaves are also affected... Thanks, I might try phyton...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 10, 2008)

Our last HOS meeting was on diseases and the speaker showed a slide of a leaf just like yours, it was a fungus. good luck


----------

